# My Leer V3 Ghost



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

With special thanks to Heresjohnny for both the original inspiration as well as a little extra help in the technical department, here is my version of his Leer V3 ghost. I made a few modifications, most noteably standing it upright and reversing the arm linkages. After making it, I'm even more impressed with his original vision. Sorry about the link to the video. I guess I don't know how to have it appear directly.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like you have "ghostly" movement, nice


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet!
Nice work


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Looking good Doc! I like how you modified it to add your own twist. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Fixed it for you, Doc I like his "drawing you in" movement.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow Doc! Very cool....it looks like he is "conjuring". Nice movement, I can't wait to see the puppet.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Love the movement as well! Any chance you could post some closeups of the junctions and maybe some measurements? I would really like to ste... Pay homage to your and HeresJohnny's designs.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey Bilbo, pm me and I can send the draft plans to you. Doc will have to help you with his mods


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Bilbo, with permission from heresjohnny, here are some close ups. (1 of 2 posts)










































Overall, the build is straight forward, but does take some skill due to the angles and precision required and is a little time consuming. Having access to a table saw and drill press, while not absolutely necessary, sure does help.

Like any good home haunter, I made a couple of tweaks to HJ's design. I reversed the direction/angle of the forearms so the arms reached forward and warped the forearm dowels to extend their reach outward and to prevent the hands from hitting in the middle. I had to adjust the motor shaft location because I somehow ended up with different threaded rod lengths for each of the drive arms. I used all terminal connectors because they came 20 in a pack. Rod connectors would have been better. I used bolts/nuts instead of screws for the pivot connections because I had them. Be sure to install them across the dowel grain to avoid splitting. All pivot areas (dowels, bolts and blocks) were rubbed with candle wax. Lastly, I substituted L brackets for the small dowel posts because I had them and they allowed me more flexibility to change the arm motion range more easily.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Bilbo, with permission from heresjohnny, here are some close ups. (2 of 2 posts)


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Wowsa!!!!!!! I luv this. You've done Johnny proud!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Finished the limb covers and added a chest plate. Also wired LED eyes. Next comes black cloth and cheesecloth.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's looking good, Doc!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I finally finished my Leer V3 Ghost. Following HJ's lead, I wrapped the body and arms in black fabric and then applied strips of cheese cloth to the fabric using Tacky Glue. It was a lot harder than HJ makes it look to get it right, but I'm pretty pleased with the final result.

Thanks again for all the help HJ !!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The head movement makes him look as if he is bowing in greeting - such a polite ghost


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Not really the look I was going for Roxy but thanks.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's a good look - he's luring his victims in with sham gentility :jol:


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Cool! If I may offer an idea, I wonder if you could make the neck a 2 bar linkage (like I did on the arms of the cloaked FCG), then as the neck goes up and down, it would stay facing forward instead of looking down. Regardless, I really like the way it turned out!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

heresjohnny said:


> Cool! If I may offer an idea, I wonder if you could make the neck a 2 bar linkage (like I did on the arms of the cloaked FCG), then as the neck goes up and down, it would stay facing forward instead of looking down. Regardless, I really like the way it turned out!


That's a possibility HJ and a real good idea but would take major reconstruction of the neck joint, something I don't want to do at this point. The angle and range of motion of the neck dowel is not conducive to a quick adjustment.

If I were ever to make another one I would certainly look into it.


----------



## House of Darkness (Oct 23, 2015)

Awesome thread! Thanks for the video. :jol:


----------

